# Deactivated after 2nd notice



## Behemoth

I'm at the party drinking beer and this popped out:
_

To ensure that Amazon can meet customer expectations, delivery partners are expected to tap "I've arrived" on the app when reaching the station or assigned waiting area, and to be available to make deliveries during the scheduled block. Our records indicate that, on multiple occasions, you tapped "I've arrived" but were not available to make deliveries during all or a part of your scheduled blocks.

We are writing to let you know that, due to these violation(s) of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service (the "Agreement"), Amazon is hereby terminating the Agreement. As a result, you are no longer eligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program. Your account has been deactivated and you will no longer be able to sign in to the Amazon Flex app._

It's time to wake up.


----------



## rozz

I'm sorry . Was that due to software or something else? Also appeal. A lot of people at my warehouse received that same email and successfully appealed after 3 weeks.


----------



## Behemoth

rozz said:


> I'm sorry . Was that due to software or something else? Also appeal. A lot of people at my warehouse received that same email and successfully appealed after 3 weeks.


I will appeal. I used RT, otherwise you can't get any blocks here. I have no idea what was the reason. I missed a block last week though.


----------



## rozz

Have you gotten blocks where you weren't assigned anything? They ran out of stuff at my warehouse and that's how someone here got deactivated. Another one got that same email but for being late. It seems like that is the email they send out when they don't wanna give you the exact reason. Both rehired.


----------



## soupergloo

the people that were deactivated at my warehouse for that was for trading routes, giving away stops on their routes or giving away the entire route completely.

I don’t do that shit anymore, whatever Amazon sends me, I do it.


----------



## rozz

I don't know why Amazon is deactivating longtime drivers for minor crimes when I see new hires literally bringing whole routes back. I don't even work challenging blocks anymore because I don't wanna deal with all their problems and now I see a lot of those routes go undelivered or delivered super late. That looks real good Bezos.

Supergloo, I used to trade stops but they took notice and punished me for it by adding another stop right before my block ended. No more.


----------



## iyengar

I just got the same email. But Im able to still log in the app. I find this strange since I havent work for a whole week. Unless its the previous week in fresh deliveries where dozen of people were not assigned for routes .


----------



## imfatandold

soooo you miss blocks and you cheat and you are complaining about being terminated? reminds me of the complainers where i work they get in work 1 or two hours then for some odd reason think its ok for them to take a break to stuff their face with cheatos and a coke. then when the sooop says something to them they get all emotional.


----------



## rozz

soupergloo said:


> the people that were deactivated at my warehouse for that was for trading routes, giving away stops on their routes or giving away the entire route completely.
> 
> I don't do that shit anymore, whatever Amazon sends me, I do it.


And yes, to anyone wondering, giving away, splitting or trading stops/routes is a fireable offense. This was from the warehouse manager.


----------



## imfatandold

rozz said:


> I don't know why Amazon is deactivating longtime drivers for minor crimes when I see new hires literally bringing whole routes back. I don't even work challenging blocks anymore because I don't wanna deal with all their problems and now I see a lot of those routes go undelivered or delivered super late. That looks real good Bezos.
> 
> Supergloo, I used to trade stops but they took notice and punished me for it by adding another stop right before my block ended. No more.


they are getting terminated because they ignore amazons warnings for some reason all the "vets" think they are indispensable and keep doing the same stupid shit


----------



## rozz

iyengar said:


> I just got the same email. But Im able to still log in the app. I find this strange since I havent work for a whole week. Unless its the previous week in fresh deliveries where dozen of people were not assigned for routes .


Yes you can get fired for not getting deliveries.



imfatandold said:


> they are getting terminated because amazon is sending warning emails but for some reason all the "vets" think they are indispensable and keep doing the same stupid shit


No most of them that was their first or second email. Might be number of emails in totality for x number for of days.



rozz said:


> Yes you can get fired for not getting deliveries.
> 
> No most of them that was their first or second email. Might be number of emails in totality for x number for of days.


Aka "performance review" based on number of crimes and not so much on a specific one.

Also there are bad marks that impact you that don't show up in email. Marking packages as missing, not picking up on time, rejecting packages due to capacity, damaged packages, missing items inside the package, not returning to station on time. This is for Prime Now.

I know someone who got dinged for supposedly not driving by the customer's house.


----------



## Benzri

Behemoth said:


> I'm at the party drinking beer and this popped out:
> _
> 
> To ensure that Amazon can meet customer expectations, delivery partners are expected to tap "I've arrived" on the app when reaching the station or assigned waiting area, and to be available to make deliveries during the scheduled block. Our records indicate that, on multiple occasions, you tapped "I've arrived" but were not available to make deliveries during all or a part of your scheduled blocks.
> 
> We are writing to let you know that, due to these violation(s) of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service (the "Agreement"), Amazon is hereby terminating the Agreement. As a result, you are no longer eligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program. Your account has been deactivated and you will no longer be able to sign in to the Amazon Flex app._
> 
> It's time to wake up.


I got the same email. It has to be a glitch, ive always been onsite and checked it on time



rozz said:


> I'm sorry . Was that due to software or something else? Also appeal. A lot of people at my warehouse received that same email and successfully appealed after 3 weeks.


can i ask what warehouse you work at? and did the people that got reactivated tell you what happened exactly?


----------



## Behemoth

Benzri said:


> I got the same email. It has to be a glitch, ive always been onsite and checked it on time


The only thing I could think they did this to me is a route they sent to my app, but it wasn't physically in the cart. Next statement indicated missing deliveries (about 6 from that route). I called CS but they were useless (told me to shoot an email). I sent two with my explanations and now this. Let's see if appealing helps 



imfatandold said:


> soooo you miss blocks and you cheat and you are complaining about being terminated? reminds me of the complainers where i work they get in work 1 or two hours then for some odd reason think its ok for them to take a break to stuff their face with cheatos and a coke. then when the sooop says something to them they get all emotional.


Yes, I complain cause I missed only one block. And I don't understand why you accuse me of cheating? I don't consider using Frep or RT as cheating. You don't tap all day long, do you?


----------



## flexin

Benzri said:


> I got the same email. It has to be a glitch, ive always been onsite and checked it on time
> 
> can i ask what warehouse you work at? and did the people that got reactivated tell you what happened exactly?


Same here just got it and never have I once clicked it without being there


----------



## imfatandold

Behemoth said:


> The only thing I could think they did this to me is a route they sent to my app, but it wasn't physically in the cart. Next statement indicated missing deliveries (about 6 from that route). I called CS but they were useless (told me to shoot an email). I sent two with my explanations and now this. Let's see if appealing helps
> 
> Yes, I complain cause I missed only one block. And I don't understand why you accuse me of cheating? I don't consider using Frep or RT as cheating. You don't tap all day long, do you?


sigh why dont you take a little responsibility you knew amazon was going after people that use 3rd party apps and you continued to use them. their is zero reason to miss a block you get 45 minutes to cancel.


----------



## iyengar

Me and another driver at my station got it last night


----------



## Benzri

found out whats going on, There was a mass deactivation at my warehouse Because the station managers were directing everybody that didn't get a route to go home therefore the app thought that we were skipping work even though we showed up to work but since there was no more Amazon fresh routes the station managers were telling us to go home

Everyone that got deactivated were specifically only doing Amazon fresh blocks and those were the blocks that we were being directed to go home when all the routes were assigned and there was none left, So basically that's what triggered the app Geo fence to make it seem like we were not on site and after a couple of times we all got deactivated

If you work at UCA3 or uca 2 and got deactivated in your appeal statement tell them this is what happened because none of us did anything wrong, and we did not violate anything in the terms of service, we were just doing at what we were directed to do by the station managers, which was to leave because there were no more routes

It also make sense because part of the reason the station managers were directing all of us to go home was because sense we recently started Amazon fresh 2 weeks ago Amazon has been way over booking and left over Amazon fresh drivers were filling up the parking lot so that prime now drivers cannot get in therefore that was partly the reason that we were being directed to go home...


----------



## Behemoth

Benzri said:


> found out whats going on, There was a mass deactivation at my warehouse Because the station managers were directing everybody that didn't get a route to go home therefore the app thought that we were skipping work even though we showed up to work but since there was no more Amazon fresh routes the station managers were telling us to go home
> 
> Everyone that got deactivated were specifically only doing Amazon fresh blocks and those were the blocks that we were being directed to go home when all the routes were assigned and there was none left, So basically that's what triggered the app Geo fence to make it seem like we were not on site and after a couple of times we all got deactivated
> 
> If you work at UCA3 or uca 2 and got deactivated in your appeal statement tell them this is what happened because none of us did anything wrong, and we did not violate anything in the terms of service, we were just doing at what we were directed to do by the station managers, which was to leave because there were no more routes
> 
> It also make sense because part of the reason the station managers were directing all of us to go home was because sense we recently started Amazon fresh 2 weeks ago Amazon has been way over booking and left over Amazon fresh drivers were filling up the parking lot so that prime now drivers cannot get in therefore that was partly the reason that we were being directed to go home...


I was doing PN in Chicago. But this exact thing happened to me on Tuesday, Oct 24. Seattle sent me a route, but it was not there so they advised me to go home. I think this could be the main reason. I appealed and waiting. Anyway, I found out how they treat drivers. Like trash.


----------



## dkcs

This also happened to one of my friends at UCA4. He was deactivated for accepting multiple one hour blocks that ended up not being assigned any delivery. Amazon's system is so screwed up it is unbelievable...


----------



## Benzri

dkcs said:


> This also happened to one of my friends at UCA4. He was deactivated for accepting multiple one hour blocks that ended up not being assigned any delivery. Amazon's system is so screwed up it is unbelievable...


did he get reactivated?


----------



## dkcs

I'm not sure if he is even going to attempt it as he has other real job opportunities available. At a certain point it just isn't worth playing along with all of these games that Amazon does..


----------



## grams777

dkcs said:


> I'm not sure if he is even going to attempt it as he has other real job opportunities available. At a certain point it just isn't worth playing along with all of these games that Amazon does..


----------



## damphoose

Behemoth said:


> . And I don't understand why you accuse me of cheating? I don't consider using Frep or RT as cheating. You don't tap all day long, do you?


Its not your company. So wether or not you consider it cheating is irrelevant. Its only relevant that Amazon considers it cheating and they sent you an emailing warning you about it. You kept doing it because you are a moron who thought since you don't consider it cheating its all good. You said "its time to walk up". No. The time to wake up was BEFORE you were deactivated, when they were just warning you.


----------



## rozz

Leaving the station site before your shift ends is a no no, especially if you don't have deliveries. Last year I watched as the manager tracked those who abused the GPS not working button and stayed home. People abused the system and didn't treat it like a real job so now innocent people are getting deactivated. I don't know if the system automatically tracks you now but I don't doubt it.

I have gotten a warning for not pushing "I've arrived" at the station after making deliveries before.

Also gotten two warnings for doing other gigs while flexing too. Beware.


----------



## Behemoth

First email update after appealing:

_Thank you for providing us with more context about your history with Amazon Flex. We'll reach out to you via email within the next three days._


----------



## rozz

Behemoth said:


> First email update after appealing:
> 
> _Thank you for providing us with more context about your history with Amazon Flex. We'll reach out to you via email within the next three days._


That is their standard reply. They probably won't get back to you in three days. More like three weeks.


----------



## Flexist

damphoose said:


> Its not your company. So wether or not you consider it cheating is irrelevant. Its only relevant that Amazon considers it cheating and they sent you an emailing warning you about it. You kept doing it because you are a moron who thought since you don't onside it cheating its all good. You said "its time to walk up". No. The time to wake up was BEFORE you were deactivated, when they were just warning you.


You are pretty silly and naive if you think that Amazon cares that someone beat you to a block.

All they care about is that the customer info stays safe and their servers are not being bombarded by a million scripts.


----------



## UberPasco

Flexist said:


> You are pretty silly and naive if you think that Amazon cares that someone beat you to a block.
> 
> All they care about is that the customer info stays safe and their servers are not being bombarded by a million scripts.


Hence the threat of deactivation and the subsequent *****ing about them following through on said threat.


----------



## imfatandold

Flexist said:


> You are pretty silly and naive if you think that Amazon cares that someone beat you to a block.
> 
> All they care about is that the customer info stays safe and their servers are not being bombarded by a million scripts.


silly is people that get warnings not to cheat and continue cheating then go online and cry about be terminated.


----------



## rozz

More people have voluntarily quit than are deactivated.


----------



## tofu97

I think this is standard practice. At least at my station, if fresh driver isn't assigned a route, he can leave after all the packages are gone. I've never heard anyone got into trouble because of this here.



Benzri said:


> found out whats going on, There was a mass deactivation at my warehouse Because the station managers were directing everybody that didn't get a route to go home therefore the app thought that we were skipping work even though we showed up to work but since there was no more Amazon fresh routes the station managers were telling us to go home
> 
> Everyone that got deactivated were specifically only doing Amazon fresh blocks and those were the blocks that we were being directed to go home when all the routes were assigned and there was none left, So basically that's what triggered the app Geo fence to make it seem like we were not on site and after a couple of times we all got deactivated
> 
> If you work at UCA3 or uca 2 and got deactivated in your appeal statement tell them this is what happened because none of us did anything wrong, and we did not violate anything in the terms of service, we were just doing at what we were directed to do by the station managers, which was to leave because there were no more routes
> 
> It also make sense because part of the reason the station managers were directing all of us to go home was because sense we recently started Amazon fresh 2 weeks ago Amazon has been way over booking and left over Amazon fresh drivers were filling up the parking lot so that prime now drivers cannot get in therefore that was partly the reason that we were being directed to go home...


I can think of one possible scenario that can cause this issue. Prime dispatcher wants to borrow a fresh driver for rush 1 hour or 2 hour delivery, then fails to dispatch it to the driver. But this is very unlikely since there is always plenty of Prime drive. I saw twice a fresh driver was assigned a Prime delivery.



tofu97 said:


> I think this is standard practice. At least at my station, if fresh driver isn't assigned a route, he can leave after all the packages are gone. I've never heard anyone got into trouble because of this here.


----------



## iyengar

Did anyone get a third party app email on Thursday before their deactivation?


----------



## flexin

iyengar said:


> Did anyone get a third party app email on Thursday before their deactivation?


Yup


----------



## rozz

This is a dying gig everyone.


----------



## damphoose

Flexist said:


> You are pretty silly and naive if you think that Amazon cares that someone beat you to a block.
> 
> All they care about is that the customer info stays safe and their servers are not being bombarded by a million scripts.


I never said what Amazon cares about. What Amazon cares about none of us know. Our only concern should be what Amazon does. What did they do? They sent warning emails.

Some kept doing what they were doing, others stopped, and the smart ones moved to more undetectable methods. I have no idea which one you are nor do I care.

My response was to the person who was like "whyyyyyyyy did I get deactivated? I'm so confused..."

Some people say I'm going to take the chance, get as many blocks as I can and if I get deactivated oh well. They recognize the risk.


----------



## flexking

damphoose said:


> I never said what Amazon cares about. What Amazon cares about none of us know. Our only concern should be what Amazon does. What did they do? They sent warning emails.
> 
> Some kept doing what they were doing, others stopped, and the smart ones moved to more undetectable methods. I have no idea which one you are nor do I care.
> 
> My response was to the person who was like "whyyyyyyyy did I get deactivated? I'm so confused..."
> 
> Some people say I'm going to take the chance, get as many blocks as I can and if I get deactivated oh well. They recognize the risk.


Those of you still fixating on botting as the cause of this round of deactivations are out to lunch and might want to stop talking out of your asses. I never got an e-mail about botting and got canned. A close friend stopped immediately after the first e-mail and got canned. Meanwhile the most blatant botters, up to 7 e-mails, are still working their cherry picked 40. They're cleaning house based on other metrics, and manually reviewing each account via appeal for which drivers are worth keeping around.

Obviously some deactivated will have previously received e-mails for botting. But correlation =/= causation. The deactivations for botting are still yet to come, my friend.


----------



## jade88

damphoose said:


> I never said what Amazon cares about. What Amazon cares about none of us know. Our only concern should be what Amazon does. What did they do? They sent warning emails.
> 
> Some kept doing what they were doing, others stopped, and the smart ones moved to more undetectable methods. I have no idea which one you are nor do I care.
> 
> My response was to the person who was like "whyyyyyyyy did I get deactivated? I'm so confused..."
> 
> Some people say I'm going to take the chance, get as many blocks as I can and if I get deactivated oh well. They recognize the risk.


What are the more undetectable methods???? Please tell me I'd sure like to know. So what I heard last night is that many, many, many proxy users have been blocked. And through this forum I have been told that Repitouch users have as well. My question is are any Frep users being blocked? Any emulator users being blocked??



fktheking said:


> Those of you still fixating on botting as the cause of this round of deactivations are out to lunch and might want to stop talking out of your asses. I never got an e-mail about botting and got canned. A close friend stopped immediately after the first e-mail and got canned. Meanwhile the most blatant botters, up to 7 e-mails, are still working their cherry picked 40. They're cleaning house based on other metrics, and manually reviewing each account via appeal for which drivers are worth keeping around.
> 
> Obviously some deactivated will have previously received e-mails for botting. But correlation =/= causation. The deactivations for botting are still yet to come, my friend.


The deactivations have yet to come but the soft deactivations are real. Very, very real. And who knows if it will remain permanent. Yes there are people with 7 emails who are not blocked yet. But that's just as of yet. I'm hearing a significant amount of drivers using automated methods have been blocked.


----------



## flexking

jade88 said:


> The deactivations have yet to come but the soft deactivations are real. Very, very real. And who knows if it will remain permanent. Yes there are people with 7 emails who are not blocked yet. But that's just as of yet. I'm hearing a significant amount of drivers using automated methods have been blocked.


Yep, definitely soft blocks going on for botting. very inconsistent, though, and some of the worst offenders are going completely unpunished at my FC.


----------



## UberLaLa




----------



## rozz

fktheking said:


> Those of you still fixating on botting as the cause of this round of deactivations are out to lunch and might want to stop talking out of your asses. I never got an e-mail about botting and got canned. A close friend stopped immediately after the first e-mail and got canned. Meanwhile the most blatant botters, up to 7 e-mails, are still working their cherry picked 40. They're cleaning house based on other metrics, and manually reviewing each account via appeal for which drivers are worth keeping around.
> 
> Obviously some deactivated will have previously received e-mails for botting. But correlation =/= causation. The deactivations for botting are still yet to come, my friend.


Thanks for pointing this out. I have seen A LOT of deactivations at my warehouse but for other reasons. They care more about other metrics and perhaps botting is just one of many (forfeits, lates, complaints, etc.) At this point it's best for them to just fire everyone and keep those who want to stay around via appeals. Also people seem to straighten up and appreciate the job after being fired and rehired.


----------



## imfatandold

rozz said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. I have seen A LOT of deactivations at my warehouse but for other reasons. They care more about other metrics and perhaps botting is just one of many (forfeits, lates, complaints, etc.) At this point it's best for them to just fire everyone and keep those who want to stay around via appeals. Also people seem to straighten up and appreciate the job after being fired and rehired.


no one that cheats is going to go back to manual tapping... people that claim they get work by manual tapping are straight up lying or litterally spend 24/7 and just get leftover blocks.


----------



## noone87

Benzri said:


> found out whats going on, There was a mass deactivation at my warehouse Because the station managers were directing everybody that didn't get a route to go home therefore the app thought that we were skipping work even though we showed up to work but since there was no more Amazon fresh routes the station managers were telling us to go home
> 
> Everyone that got deactivated were specifically only doing Amazon fresh blocks and those were the blocks that we were being directed to go home when all the routes were assigned and there was none left, So basically that's what triggered the app Geo fence to make it seem like we were not on site and after a couple of times we all got deactivated
> 
> If you work at UCA3 or uca 2 and got deactivated in your appeal statement tell them this is what happened because none of us did anything wrong, and we did not violate anything in the terms of service, we were just doing at what we were directed to do by the station managers, which was to leave because there were no more routes
> 
> It also make sense because part of the reason the station managers were directing all of us to go home was because sense we recently started Amazon fresh 2 weeks ago Amazon has been way over booking and left over Amazon fresh drivers were filling up the parking lot so that prime now drivers cannot get in therefore that was partly the reason that we were being directed to go home...


Hey can u pm me, I'm working out uca3, and just wondering if u gotten any updates


----------



## Cynergie

soupergloo said:


> the people that were deactivated at my warehouse for that was for trading routes, giving away stops on their routes or giving away the entire route completely.
> 
> I don't do that shit anymore, whatever Amazon sends me, I do it.


WTH would you even consider doing that? Seriously, I'm not trolling, I'm just trying to understand the logic behind what you said about 'trading' and 'giving away stops'. What benefit does that do for you??


----------



## soupergloo

Cynergie said:


> WTH would you even consider doing that? Seriously, I'm not trolling, I'm just trying to understand the logic behind what you said about 'trading' and 'giving away stops'. What benefit does that do for you??


they do it (yes, still doing it to this day) to create a more optimized routes for themselves when Amazon screws them over by giving them at least one stop on their route completely out of the way from the rest of the route.

some people also like to go to certain neighborhoods, so they'll trade routes completely so both drivers who traded are satisfied with their route.

and some people are just lazy ****s that don't want to do any work, but still collect the hourly, so give everything away completely and sell the drivers on "you'll make more in tips this way if you take my stop"by doing so.

I stopped doing it a long time ago when I realized Amazon was punishing drivers for it.


----------



## rozz

The dispatchers are quite passive aggressive. They see you acting out as contributing to their deflating ego. After I gave away a stop they sent me a one hour a few minutes before my block end all the way opposite from where I was even though there were 10 people sitting and waiting at the warehouse. The one hour went past my block time.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> The dispatchers are quite passive aggressive. They see you acting out as contributing to their deflating ego. After I gave away a stop they sent me a one hour a few minutes before my block end all the way opposite from where I was even though there were 10 people sitting and waiting at the warehouse. The one hour went past my block time.


lol and that's what I mean by punishing you. I used to break all the rules and i've been stuck on the shittiest of the shit routes for months - basically ever since the dispatching went remotely and I don't think i'll ever get off that shit list now.


----------



## rozz

soupergloo said:


> lol and that's what I mean by punishing you. I used to break all the rules and i've been stuck on the shittiest of the shit routes for months - basically ever since the dispatching went remotely and I don't think i'll ever get off that shit list now.


I used to get these nice beautiful routes with the locals but ever since I've gotten nothing but mega routes with 30+ packages or a whole bunch of stitched up stops across multiple locales with like 6 packages total. The morning dispatcher punishes me but not night because I haven't acted out at night yet. I only get good night routes and rarely if ever work then.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> I used to get these nice beautiful routes with the locals but ever since I've gotten nothing but mega routes with 30+ packages or a whole bunch of stitched up stops across multiple locales with like 6 packages total. The morning dispatcher punishes me but not night because I haven't acted out at night yet. I only get good night routes and rarely if ever work then.


yeah that's another thing, I always work 8-4, so i'm sure it's the same dispatcher holding a grudge against me. it's gotten to the point where I just pray they skip me for routes completely.


----------



## rozz

soupergloo said:


> yeah that's another thing, I always work 8-4, so i'm sure it's the same dispatcher holding a grudge against me. it's gotten to the point where I just pray they skip me for routes completely.


The remote dispatching was supposed to eliminate animosity and favoritism but it did nothing but solidify such. I would rather kiss the warehouse manager's ass than some prick's hiding behind a screen thinking they are Flex God while bearing none of the responsibilities.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> The remote dispatching was supposed to eliminate animosity and favoritism but it did nothing but solidify such. I would rather kiss the warehouse manager's ass than some prick's hiding behind a screen thinking they are Flex God while bearing none of the responsibilities.


the remote dispatching has only cost Amazon money out of SF. drivers at our warehouse used to bust their ass to make it back for every route, to take multiple one hours with their route, never marked a delivery late, help out the warehouse employees with loading carts, etc. now there's basically no drivers there come route time, drivers are purposely marking deliveries late to punish Amazon for giving them ****ed up routes, and everyone tries to do as little work as possible.

the newbies are their only hope, but they don't have a clue what they're doing and none of the veteran drivers will help them.


----------



## rozz

Thank you supergloo. I only do the bare mimimum now. Never check in early, never rush back to warehouse, reject as many as I can, leave my carts at the entrance, scream for them to find my packages if missing, don't help out new drivers, and tell people how terrible of a company Amazon is.

Before I was working much much harder but still praised Amazon and everyone at the warehouse and actually got them a lot of new customers through referral. All that has ended ever since remote came in. Now they're trying to improve it with the questionnaires at the end. Too little too late.

At the rate Amazon is changing it's going to be the next Walmart. Dominant but not respected.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> Thank you supergloo. I only do the bare mimimum now. Never check in early, never rush back to warehouse, reject as many as I can, leave my carts at the entrance, scream for them to find my packages if missing, don't help out new drivers, and tell people how terrible of a company Amazon is.
> 
> Before I was working much much harder but still praised Amazon and everyone at the warehouse and actually got them a lot of new customers through referral. All that has ended ever since remote came in. Now they're trying to improve it with the questionnaires at the end. Too little too late.
> 
> At the rate Amazon is changing it's going to be the next Walmart. Dominant but not respected.


hahaha that couldn't be anymore on point!

their questions at the end of my route are a joke, so far i've been asked:

"did any warehouse employee thank you for your work today?"

"I feel like Amazon support was helpful during my call"


----------



## rozz

soupergloo said:


> hahaha that couldn't be anymore on point!
> 
> their questions at the end of my route are a joke, so far i've been asked:
> 
> "did any warehouse employee thank you for your work today?"
> 
> "I feel like Amazon support was helpful during my call"


The local dispatchers used to thank me EVERY SINGLE TIME I did a route for them.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> The local dispatchers used to thank me EVERY SINGLE TIME I did a route for them.


yeah the change has really effected the good managers at our warehouse. they literally give zero ****s now if a route goes out late (if at all) or if drivers are missing bags .. it's gotten to the point where even if we go to them, they just tell us to call support knowing damn well support is worthless - can't even say I blame them because Amazon made their position powerless; i'm surprised they still have jobs.


----------



## Cynergie

rozz said:


> Thank you supergloo. I only do the bare mimimum now. Never check in early, never rush back to warehouse, reject as many as I can, leave my carts at the entrance, scream for them to find my packages if missing, don't help out new drivers, and tell people how terrible of a company Amazon is.
> 
> Before I was working much much harder but still praised Amazon and everyone at the warehouse and actually got them a lot of new customers through referral. All that has ended ever since remote came in. Now they're trying to improve it with the questionnaires at the end. Too little too late.
> 
> At the rate Amazon is changing it's going to be the next Walmart. Dominant but not respected.


But unlike Walmart, Amazon DOES pay it's hourly (and salaried) worker drones well. I have a cousin who works at a fulfillment center in Ohio. He says if they had the option, Walmart employees who would quit Walmart for Amazon in a heartbeat. My cousin makes $17.50/hr which is a special rate differential doing night shift. That's before OT and holidays where rate is higher. Day shift drops by $3 typical for area. But regardless of which shift you take, Amazon benefits are SUPERIOR to Walmart any day of the year. That's regardless of whether you're PT or FT. All employees have access to full medical, dental, and optical healthcare for employees and dependents. But you have to accept this within 30 days of being hired before the signup window close. Else employees have to wait another year until the opportunity window to apply comes up again.

Other benefits & perks I was surprised Amazon offered it's PT/FT employees who work at the fulfillment/distribution centers:

Vacation/Personal/Voluntary time off - besides vacation, the other 2 let you walk off the job whenever you feel you want to quit for a given shift, As long as you have a leave balance and give your supervisor 1hr notice, you can take the rest of your shift off (something I seriously doubt Walmart would ever allow their employees to do). The voluntary time off is what management will offer employees if they have too many ppl working on the floor for a given shift/day. If an employee accepts this, then they can go home for the day with no hit on their vacation or personal time off leave balance.
401k
non retail price snacks - basically the sandwiches/microwave food/beverages/snacks you see in vending machines, refrigerated/non refrigerated racks at Amazon WHs that's available only to Amazon employees.
employee discounts on prime and other Amazon merchandise
financial security programs (dependent/spouse/domestic partner life insurance)
accidental death/dismemberment
tuition assistance (Amazon will pay up to 100% tuition/books based on PT/FT status)
work performance bonuses (Amazon will pay 8% salary bonus for the quarter if employees never miss a day of work and never late. That's on top of any other holiday bonuses they receive)
workers comp/disability
job mobility (from internal hiring website) - one of best perks working for Amazon. If say employee moves to another country/region/state, they can apply for a similar or next grade job at their new location. And if that location has openings, the employee can walk in and start work as soon as they move to the new location. Zero paperwork hassle. These internal positions are only open to Amazon employees and so are non competitive positions the public never sees.
employee assistance program - free of cost (e.g. grief counseling, stress clinics etc)
child/elder/pet care referrals assistance
etc.

I was really surprised how many benefits Amazon provides their WH borg drones in the WHs nationwide. So say what you want, but I seriously doubt if Walmart offers any of these to their employees. If they do, it's well on the cheap end with no options for employees to pick and chose what they want.

Guess there is a benefit working for the wealthiest man and one of the most wealthiest companies in the world. It just sucks if you're an independent contractor looking at it from the outside since--as a non employee--you're entitled to no such benefits.


----------



## dkcs

The benefits are a nice perk but these are pretty much the standard for most big corporations and actually cost the company very little to implement thanks to corporate tax write offs for offering these programs.

Consider the 401k offer:

Amazon's 401k plan currently has *over 161,600 active participants* and *over $2.1B in plan assets*.

Walmart's 401k plan currently has *over 1,486,000 active participants* and *over $22.4B in plan assets*.

It appears that many more Walmart employees take advantage of the 401k offerings than do Amazon's employees... The big metric I'd like to see is how much each company pays in the matching contribution. In fact, Bloomberg 2 years ago rated Amazon's 401k program as one of the worst in the industry for S&P top 50 companies.

_There's evidence that lower-paid workers aren't widely participating in Amazon's 401(k) plan-and that creates a problem for high earners at the online retailer. For a plan to maintain its tax status, it can't disproportionately benefit what the IRS calls "highly compensated employees."

A lack of participation by the rank and file means higher-paid employees can't max out their contributions to the IRS limit and may even get some of their planned savings back. Every year since at least 2011, Amazon has had to repay amounts "withheld and contributed to the Plan that exceeded the amounts allowed under the Code," according to the company's 2013 regulatory filing for its 401(k) plan. This year, it repaid more than $5 million in excess contributions made in 2014. For employees, that can mean paying more income tax and filing an amended tax return.

All of this, of course, leaves aside the tens of thousands of seasonal workers who toil in Amazon warehouses to get orders to doorstep. Most of these workers are hired through temporary staffing firms and are not eligible for Amazon benefits. Only a small percentage of them move into permanent positions. Last year, Amazon hired 80,000 seasonal workers to augment its permanent warehouse staff of 40,000._

http://www.benefitspro.com/2015/08/25/amazons-401k-plan-is-pretty-brutal-too

Snacks at cost is cheap to implement as are the discounted Prime benefits.

AD&D insurance is cheaper than dirt for a large employer. Loose a finger at work? Here's $10k for your trouble. Now get back to work.

The tuition assistance program covers up to $3k per year for up to 4 years. This will cover a semester at a public college if you are lucky. This is a tax write-off for Amazon.

Employee assistance programs along with employee referrals are part of employee benefit packages that corporations subscribe to offer their employees.

So looking over what Amazon offers it's pretty much the standard package that is offered by big corporations to all low level employees and doesn't appear to offer anything above the norm for their industry.

Health care insurance could be the big difference for Amazon but I'd have to see what their offering along with copays and employee contributions look like before making a judgement.


----------



## rozz

Walmart employees are allowed to be incompetent without repercussions. Amazon will work you to the ground and not pay you a cent more to go to heaven.


----------



## UberPasco

dkcs said:


> The benefits are a nice perk but these are pretty much the standard for most big corporations and actually cost the company very little to implement thanks to corporate tax write offs for offering


EVERYTHING is a write off, but MOST corporations outside of tech (vast majority of employers) don't do anything close to this.


Vacation/Personal/Voluntary time off -*Not standard*
non retail snacks - *Not standard*
employee discounts on prime and other Amazon merchandise - *Not standard*
work performance bonuses (Amazon will pay 8% salary bonus for the quarter - *Not standard*
job mobility - *Not standard*


----------



## grams777

I wonder how long the average person can last at an Amazon full time warehouse position. What happens when you fail to meet your picking quota? Here are some job reviews:










https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Amazon-Reviews-E6036_P2.htm?filter.jobTitleFTS=Warehouse+Associate&filter.defaultEmploymentStatuses=false&filter.defaultLocation=false&filter.employmentStatus=REGULAR


----------



## dkcs

UberPasco said:


> EVERYTHING is a write off, but MOST corporations outside of tech (vast majority of employers) don't do anything close to this.
> 
> 
> Vacation/Personal/Voluntary time off -*Not standard*
> non retail snacks - *Not standard*
> employee discounts on prime and other Amazon merchandise - *Not standard*
> work performance bonuses (Amazon will pay 8% salary bonus for the quarter - *Not standard*
> job mobility - *Not standard*


I've worked at a few low end jobs at large corporations outside of tech and those were all very common perks...


----------



## UberPasco

dkcs said:


> I've worked at a few low end jobs at large corporations outside of tech and those were all very common perks...


I would agree with you that these were more common 30 years ago, but I deal with Fortune 500 companies all the time, and free coffee is nowhere to be found. In my company we are required to schedule our vacation _for the year_ in Nov, with multiple approvals necessary in order to change. Employee discounts (outside of car dealerships and big box/mall retailers) took a nosedive after the '87 crash. The majority of long-term employees are making LESS in today's currency valuation than in 1996. 
When I transferred to another location in 1993, I received a $25000 move credit ($15K for a single person). Know what it is now? They tell you where your job is now located, tell you you have to report in 15 days, and allow $2500 for plane tix. 
Oh, and no raises (or 1-2%) in eight years.
This is for an $15 B company.
Yeah, I am actively scoping other companies benefit packages. And they aren't much better.


----------



## damphoose

fktheking said:


> Those of you still fixating on botting as the cause of this round of deactivations are out to lunch and might want to stop talking out of your asses. I never got an e-mail about botting and got canned. A close friend stopped immediately after the first e-mail and got canned. Meanwhile the most blatant botters, up to 7 e-mails, are still working their cherry picked 40. They're cleaning house based on other metrics, and manually reviewing each account via appeal for which drivers are worth keeping around.
> 
> Obviously some deactivated will have previously received e-mails for botting. But correlation =/= causation. The deactivations for botting are still yet to come, my friend.


Look I'm not going to feel even 0.01% bad about being savage right now. If you come at me saying I said something I did not say when my words are right there.

Amazon deactivates drivers for many reasons. Thank you captain obvious! I don't really care why Amazon deactivated you. I was responding to one person about an individual situation and you made the leap to "Those of you still fixating on botting as the cause of this round of deactivations blah blah blah."

If you would like to post about "this round of deactivations" then do so....but leave me the **** out of it.


----------



## Brandon Wilson

Always make sure the blue vest knows your name so they can not forget to manually pay you for your block if you are told to leave without actually delivering anything. Knowing the blue vest's name helps too.



rozz said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. I have seen A LOT of deactivations at my warehouse but for other reasons. They care more about other metrics and perhaps botting is just one of many (forfeits, lates, complaints, etc.) At this point it's best for them to just fire everyone and keep those who want to stay around via appeals. Also people seem to straighten up and appreciate the job after being fired and rehired.


I don't think it's based on forfeits. I've forfeited hundreds of blocks while on the prowl for a coveted 10-11am block for a 9-10 hour shift. It's the complaints that do you in without you realizing it. If you get a handful of those within a week you will be deactivated before you ever get an email about it. If it's late packages, you will see that one coming from a mile away. Same with late arrivals.


----------



## Behemoth

_Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

We have looked into your case and have reinstated your access to the Amazon Flex program. Your account has been restored and you should be able to sign up for blocks within the next 48 hours. _


----------



## UberPasco

Behemoth said:


> Your account has been restored and you should be able to sign up for blocks within the next *648 *hours


Fixed.


----------



## Benzri

Behemoth said:


> _Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> We have looked into your case and have reinstated your access to the Amazon Flex program. Your account has been restored and you should be able to sign up for blocks within the next 48 hours. _


awesome! i got re-instated too today...so it took two weeks...just curious, what was the reason they gave you for the de-activation?


----------



## Behemoth

Benzri said:


> awesome! i got re-instated too today...so it took two weeks...just curious, what was the reason they gave you for the de-activation?


I only received an e-mail I pasted in my first post in this thread: 
_
To ensure that Amazon can meet customer expectations, delivery partners are expected to tap "I've arrived" on the app when reaching the station or assigned waiting area, and to be available to make deliveries during the scheduled block. Our records indicate that, on multiple occasions, you tapped "I've arrived" but were not available to make deliveries during all or a part of your scheduled blocks._

I assume it was the route I was assigned, but the packages were not physically in the WH. _Missing packages _note was sitting for days in my app and I couldn't get rid of it. I spoke to WH manager and he marked it as missing, so they were gone. I was deactivated few days later. So that could be the explanation for tapping _I've arrived _and not beeing available to make deliveries.


----------



## jade88

Behemoth said:


> I only received an e-mail I pasted in my first post in this thread:
> _
> To ensure that Amazon can meet customer expectations, delivery partners are expected to tap "I've arrived" on the app when reaching the station or assigned waiting area, and to be available to make deliveries during the scheduled block. Our records indicate that, on multiple occasions, you tapped "I've arrived" but were not available to make deliveries during all or a part of your scheduled blocks._
> 
> I assume it was the route I was assigned, but the packages were not physically in the WH. _Missing packages _note was sitting for days in my app and I couldn't get rid of it. I spoke to WH manager and he marked it as missing, so they were gone. I was deactivated few days later. So that could be the explanation for tapping _I've arrived _and not beeing available to make deliveries.


Congrats on getting back on. Yeah that's not cool to be deactivated for something you didn't do. I think your only saving grace was that the managers vouched for you, right? They did a bunch of mass deactivations a couple of months ago for the same thing and no one got back on that I know.


----------



## Behemoth

jade88 said:


> Congrats on getting back on. Yeah that's not cool to be deactivated for something you didn't do. I think your only saving grace was that the managers vouched for you, right? They did a bunch of mass deactivations a couple of months ago for the same thing and no one got back on that I know.


Thanks! No idea if manager's input was a deciding factor.


----------



## flexin

Wow that’s awesome.
My reply today was

“We reviewed the information you provided and will not be reinstating your access to the Amazon Flex program.

Thank you for your participation in Amazon Flex, and we wish you success in your future endeavors.”


----------



## Behemoth

flexin said:


> Wow that's awesome.
> My reply today was
> 
> "We reviewed the information you provided and will not be reinstating your access to the Amazon Flex program.
> 
> Thank you for your participation in Amazon Flex, and we wish you success in your future endeavors."


Sorry to hear that. Do you know the reason of your deactivation?


----------



## rozz

Behemoth said:


> Thanks! No idea if manager's input was a deciding factor.


The station managers have a lot of power even though routing has been transferred over to remote dispatchers. They communicate with the dispatchers your status and could make or break you. They can report you for missing packages or not picking up on time. They can even place a hold on your account for violating any of the codes. I have seen them clear missing packages for drivers. It's best to get friendly with them and once you have that connection and they know your name you're mostly in the clear unless you piss them off somehow. It was much easier to build rapport with them early on when they still had full control. Now if you're new you're a nobody to them.

I'm not a 100 percent on this but they take into consideration manager's email when they consider reactivation. All the reactivated guys around here all got managers to vouch for them.


----------



## flexin

I got the same reason you got clicking “I’ve arrived” bs. Which I’m pretty sure it was cause there was some blocks I wouldn’t get nothing assigned. 

Station manager said they opened a ticket last week on it since they did know I was there just wasn’t anything outgoing at the time. But guess that didn’t really help... oh well


----------



## Behemoth

rozz said:


> The station managers have a lot of power even though routing has been transferred over to remote dispatchers. They communicate with the dispatchers your status and could make or break you. They can report you for missing packages or not picking up on time. They can even place a hold on your account for violating any of the codes. I have seen them clear missing packages for drivers. It's best to get friendly with them and once you have that connection and they know your name you're mostly in the clear unless you piss them off somehow. It was much easier to build rapport with them early on when they still had full control. Now if you're new you're a nobody to them.
> 
> I'm not a 100 percent on this but they take into consideration manager's email when they consider reactivation. All the reactivated guys around here all got managers to vouch for them.


I knew every shift manager by name and vice versa. All of them were really nice guys to me. On the other hand, I have never complained about my route, was always punctual, many times covering their ass rushing with late deliveries (WH fault). So I hope that helped in some way in my case. To be honest I'm really suprised that I was reinstated.



flexin said:


> I got the same reason you got clicking "I've arrived" bs. Which I'm pretty sure it was cause there was some blocks I wouldn't get nothing assigned.
> 
> Station manager said they opened a ticket last week on it since they did know I was there just wasn't anything outgoing at the time. But guess that didn't really help... oh well


Really sorry to hear that. Amazon treat us as sh*t. However, this gig is still one of the best out there. Is there a chance you can appeal again? I would visit WH and spoke to that guy. Most likely they don't care, but who knows? Good luck!


----------



## rozz

Behemoth said:


> I knew every shift manager by name and vice versa. All of them were really nice guys to me. On the other hand, I have never complained about my route, was always punctual, many times covering their ass rushing with late deliveries (WH fault). So I hope that helped in some way in my case. To be honest I'm really suprised that I was reinstated.
> 
> Really sorry to hear that. Amazon treat us as sh*t. However, this gig is still one of the best out there. Is there a chance you can appeal again? I would visit WH and spoke to that guy. Most likely they don't care, but who knows? Good luck!


Rumor floating around that there are three ways to get deactivated. Getting reported by dispatcher/warehouse, getting flagged by system, or periodic review. I have seen people getting emails for specific reasons while others got underperforming emails with no specific cause. It can also be a silent deactivation coming directly from the warehouse without off-road email notice.

As much as we like to think of ourselves as independently operating, they actually have a lot of eyes on us.


----------



## dkcs

rozz said:


> Rumor floating around that there are three ways to get deactivated. Getting reported by dispatcher/warehouse, getting flagged by system, or periodic review. I have seen people getting emails for specific reasons while others got underperforming emails with no specific cause. It can also be a silent deactivation coming directly from the warehouse without off-road email notice.
> 
> As much as we like to think of ourselves as independently operating, they actually have a lot of eyes on us.


There is no way in hell we are independent contractors. Sooner or later some law firm will take up the case and we will all get our $20 Amazon gift card from the class settlement if we are lucky. I saw a recent comment from the lawyer who is handling the current class action against Uber and she was commenting on how Amazon is not classifying drivers properly as employees so I'm sure there is something in the works. There is simply too many millions on the line for a big firm to not eventually bring a case.

In the end, the lawyers get millions and we get nothing and have to pay for it in higher prices for goods bought from Amazon...


----------



## rozz

dkcs said:


> There is no way in hell we are independent contractors. Sooner or later some law firm will take up the case and we will all get our $20 Amazon gift card from the class settlement if we are lucky. I saw a recent comment from the lawyer who is handling the current class action against Uber and she was commenting on how Amazon is not classifying drivers properly as employees so I'm sure there is something in the works. There is simply too many millions on the line for a big firm to not eventually bring a case.
> 
> In the end, the lawyers get million and we get nothing and have to pay for it in higher prices for goods bought from Amazon...


Yup and I want no part of it. The driver does not win in any of these cases. Opt yourself out people. Better yet lay low and don't cry wolf for everything. And you, Jeff, be a little fairer to your slaves.

Lawyers leave us alone! Don't ruin this gig for us.


----------



## dkcs

rozz said:


> Yup and I want no part of it. The driver does not win in any of these cases. Opt yourself out people. Better yet lay low and don't cry wolf for everything. And you, Jeff, be a little fairer to your slaves.
> 
> Lawyers leave us alone! Don't ruin this gig for us.


I'm sure they have a few drivers lined up to be claimants for a class action. They get an easy $10k for just allowing their name to be used...


----------



## rozz

dkcs said:


> I'm sure they have a few drivers lined up to be claimants for a class action. They get an easy $10k for just allowing their name to be used...


In that case sign me up! Use me all you want! You know where to find me Uber lawyer .


----------



## dkcs

Yeah, I always find it funny if you read class action settlements. The lawyers get millions, literally. The couple of people they use to represent the class get $10k or $20k for allowing their name to be used and everyone in the class gets pennies on the dollar. It's a big racket for the law firms that bring them.


----------



## rozz

dkcs said:


> Yeah, I always find it funny if you read class action settlements. The lawyers get millions, literally. The couple of people they use to represent the class get $10k or $20k for allowing their name to be used and everyone in the class gets pennies on the dollar. It's a big racket for the law firms that bring them.


Kinda ridiculous. I got a check from Instacart for pennies. I would be fine if they change something about the nature of the job or the policies but literally nothing changes and if anything pay gets cut further as punishment for those suits.


----------



## dkcs

And the law firm handling the case charged a $5 administrative fee to against the case to mail you that check!


----------



## rozz

Yeah if anyone is thinking of suing Amazon don't go the misclassification route. That's easy money for the lawyers. No way in hell they will reclassify us.


----------



## iyengar

Benzri said:


> awesome! i got re-instated too today...so it took two weeks...just curious, what was the reason they gave you for the de-activation?


Did you send a send a second email? I haven't receive a response yet


----------



## Behemoth

dkcs said:


> I'm sure they have a few drivers lined up to be claimants for a class action. They get an easy $10k for just allowing their name to be used...


The most lazy ones 



rozz said:


> Yup and I want no part of it. The driver does not win in any of these cases. Opt yourself out people. Better yet lay low and don't cry wolf for everything. And you, Jeff, be a little fairer to your slaves.
> 
> Lawyers leave us alone! Don't ruin this gig for us.


Maybe Uber and Amazon will replace us with self-driving cars and drones first, but lawyers and doctors will be next in line to be replaced with robots. And Jeff B. will be the king of the planet.


----------



## rozz

Behemoth said:


> The most lazy ones
> 
> Maybe Uber and Amazon will replace us with self-driving cars and drones first, but lawyers and doctors will be next in line to be replaced with robots.


They use autonomous cars and drones as leverage but it's definitely not happening, especially for deliveries. The drone situation could only work for pickup points, but if you look at the newer current ones, they're staffed with, you guessed it, humans. Eliminate labor, only to replace it with more labor. Drone pilots, jobs. Drone engineers, jobs. Regulators, managers, repairmen, jobs jobs jobs.

If anything autonomous cars will only help us drivers as the technology becomes more common. The vast new developments still require human precision for final dropoff. The machines will just take care of the rough work of mindless driving.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

dkcs said:


> Yeah, I always find it funny if you read class action settlements. The lawyers get millions, literally. The couple of people they use to represent the class get $10k or $20k for allowing their name to be used and everyone in the class gets pennies on the dollar. It's a big racket for the law firms that bring them.


Ya, I just got a check from Citibank for $27 and change. I figured I'd just opt in, no big deal if I don't get any thing or even if I did. That case goes back / took 5-6 yrs.


----------



## dkcs

And now Citibank is going to find ways to extract the $27 plus fees from customers in another way... The real kicker is even if you want to exclude yourself the lawyers make it difficult as you usually need to petition the court to do so.


----------



## Benzri

rozz said:


> Rumor floating around that there are three ways to get deactivated. Getting reported by dispatcher/warehouse, getting flagged by system, or periodic review. I have seen people getting emails for specific reasons while others got underperforming emails with no specific cause. It can also be a silent deactivation coming directly from the warehouse without off-road email notice.
> 
> As much as we like to think of ourselves as independently operating, they actually have a lot of eyes on us.


i think from now on im


Behemoth said:


> The most lazy ones
> 
> Maybe Uber and Amazon will replace us with self-driving cars and drones first, but lawyers and doctors will be next in line to be replaced with robots. And Jeff B. will be the king of the planet.


hey quick question, have u been able to log in since being re-instated?


----------



## Behemoth

Benzri said:


> i think from now on im
> 
> hey quick question, have u been able to log in since being re-instated?


Yep, right away after I got an email.


----------



## Benzri

Behemoth said:


> Yep, right away after I got an email.


huh thats weird, i still have not been able to log in, im now wondering if they sent the reinstatement email to me by accident...but i guess they said 48 hours


----------



## Benzri

48 hours passed still not able to log in, anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Jenny01

The 


imfatandold said:


> silly is people that get warnings not to cheat and continue cheating then go online and cry about be terminated.


The only way for not getting deactivated is not to work at all or waste your precious time tapping in that stupid app.


----------



## Behemoth

Jenny01 said:


> The
> 
> The only way for not getting deactivated is not to work at all or waste your precious time tapping in that stupid app.


Can't agree more. Some people just don't get it


----------



## Cynergie

That's EXACTLY what's happening in all of these class action lawsuit settlements. It's literally John Grisham's "King of Torts" come to life...

http://www.jgrisham.com/books/the-king-of-torts/

lmao


----------

